# BEYOND PAPER!!! (Hot Ditch 1/25/08)



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Launched the Hot Ditch this morning after a Jager-Bomb or two...hard to get up...:beer:

We had a good turn out of yakker's: 










We got to the party cove to witness Allen's incredible side eye apprehension!!! Never saw the actual length or weight, but it was BIG, estimating 9 some lbs!!!! Great job Allen and hope fish w/ you again soon!!! (BTW, Black & Silver MirroLure landed it)


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

troutzirra!!!



Jesse


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

way to go


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Dayuuummm ! Nice fish.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

wow. Can I join sometime even tho I have a boat??


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

He might as well give free rides.

He already gave away the spot and the lure. 

Goes real well with that screamin' headline, too.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> troutzirra!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


You stole my line!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am counting the days (months) maybe a year or two until I can join you down there. Even though it is over 2 hrs a way I HAVE to try that place out !!!!

I love me some GATOR PAPER !!!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> He might as well give free rides.
> 
> He already gave away the spot and the lure.
> 
> Goes real well with that screamin' headline, too.



Why should it matter to you. The guy caught one hell of a trout and is sharing the experience with us. 

Unlike you and your cronies!

Get your conneXtion boys out there and join in instead of the usual smart azz remarks you are all prone to making.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

quite the fish!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

J_Lannon said:


> Why should it matter to you. The guy caught one hell of a trout and is sharing the experience with us.
> 
> Unlike you and your cronies!
> 
> Get your conneXtion boys out there and join in instead of the usual smart azz remarks you are all prone to making.


Whatever, dude. 

It does matter to me. 

Why?

Because I do fish there. 

Postin' pics really makes ya'll look cool. 

Keep it up. 

Maybe your "dot AAAARRRRRRGGGGHHHH!" pirate buds can back you up on this one.


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Dang, Skunk. Ye burned another top-secret spot that nobody knew about? What are we gonna do with ya? 

btw- the fish is 9 1/2 pounds, haven't heard length. Good one, Alan!

~buggs

one o' the Pirates of Lynnhaven, google us 

"Our Grapes are Sweet"


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

While you're at it, why don't you post the code to the gate at the launch site.

Wait, I almost forgot.

Ya'll already did that.

Keep up the good work there, mates.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Length*

The Spotted Toothy Critter was 31 1/2" . FREE Rides ANYTIME, SMILES are also FREE .


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

Play nice Jeff. It's not like these guys are starting fires on the beach or anything. They're yakkers. They're on our side.
He's just a little excited on his catch(BTW nice fish). This guy put alot of work into getting his troutzilla.
Think on the bright side. Not everyone is gonna brave the cold weather to get to the ditch.
I know I'm not.


----------

